# chord changes to Corrie Street



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, I'm looking for the chord changes to the theme from Coronation Street. No one seems to have the sheet music available, the on-line chordie-type sites have little or no info (the info found is wrong anyway), even e-mailed the Corrie site without success. If anyone has an ear for this tune I'd appreciate it.

thx
james


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

If you find it let me know i've been watching that show for over 20 years lol:bow:


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

*try this*

I went to google typed in[ coronation street tabs] there are some hope its what you are looking for.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Find a decent midi file of the song, and open the midi file in notation software, (finale, siblius, even band-in-a-box might work), et voila! Instant sheet music.



thx for that Paul...I guess I'll have to if no one can just show me a chart.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

zinga said:


> I went to google typed in[ coronation street tabs] there are some hope its what you are looking for.



thx zinga, but unfortunately the on-line tabs for corrie street are not even close...people should not be allowed to post tabs for songs unless they know what the heck they're doin'...too many amateurs.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm away from home right now (in Calgary). But as soon as I get a guitar in my hand, I'll send you the chords changes. I often have a guitar in my hands while watching Corrie St. and I play along. I mean, who wouldn't. If memory serves, it is in B flat. Must be cause it's horn tune. I think it does that I, IV thing then moves down a tone.

Geez I may have to start a Guitars Canada Forum Corrie St. thread. Wonder how many of us watch it?

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mums a rabid fan. She hates it when I play within hearing distance anywheres near 7 thirty. If anyone gets the chords, do post.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

faracaster said:


> I'm away from home right now (in Calgary). But as soon as I get a guitar in my hand, I'll send you the chords changes. I often have a guitar in my hands while watching Corrie St. and I play along. I mean, who wouldn't. If memory serves, it is in B flat. Must be cause it's horn tune. I think it does that I, IV thing then moves down a tone.
> 
> Geez I may have to start a Guitars Canada Forum Corrie St. thread. Wonder how many of us watch it?
> 
> ...


Hey Pete, thx. If you have the time, pls send me the chart.
cheers
james


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

bump.......


----------



## tenyrsgon (Jan 30, 2008)

*Coronation Street Theme Song*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coronation Street Theme Song
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tabbed by: tenyrsgon

Tuning: EADGBe

e|-----------------------------------------------------------------
B|---13--11--9--11------9----------11--9--7--9-----7-------------
G|------------------10--------------------------8------------------
D|-----------------------------------------------------------------
A|-----------------------------------------------------------------
E|-----------------------------------------------------------------

e|------7-----11--7--7--8--11-------------------------------------
B|---9-----9-----------------------11--13--14--13--11--9----------
G|--------------------------------------------------------12-------
D|-----------------------------------------------------------------
A|-----------------------------------------------------------------
E|-----------------------------------------------------------------



I turned my electric on heavy distortion LOL it was pretty funny! This will also work for acoustic! You should play along with the song for timing and changes!


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

thx for that...but it was the chord changes I was after, the melody I can figure out.
cheers


----------



## tenyrsgon (Jan 30, 2008)

*oh haha*

oh haha sorry about that! I never read the question right LOL


----------



## gkella (Dec 6, 2008)

*corrie*

Count me in as afan.
I was thinking about learning the themeas well.
Glen


----------

